# Razer is making a gamer toaster



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2019)

i fucking want one!


----------



## NoNAND (May 3, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i fucking want one!


SO do i!
We'll just have to wait a while longer utill they reveal more info. on this


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2019)

Shit I want the razor toaster pro version 4 slices


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2019)

The real question is, will it have RGB? As we all know RGB makes your computer run faster, so logically it should toast your bread faster as well.
Also it would be cool if it had a tempered glass side panel so you can watch your toast toast, all the while it's being lit up by RGB glory.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

Relevant at this point


----------



## leon315 (May 3, 2019)

But can I play MINECRAFT on this toaster?


----------



## CORE (May 4, 2019)

Does it spread it for you with a spread of your choice at a high rate dpi. 

They could offer them as addons you just need to supply your own bread etc.


----------



## alivebacon (May 5, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The real question is, will it have RGB? As we all know RGB makes your computer run faster, so logically it should toast your bread faster as well.
> Also it would be cool if it had a tempered glass side panel so you can watch your toast toast, all the while it's being lit up by RGB glory.


The RGB will produce some extra heat so it might actually toast faster.


----------



## RedoLane (May 5, 2019)

What a bunch of jokers. they're ripping off both the Sonic Toaster and Sonic Mania's slogan


----------



## DinohScene (May 5, 2019)

What a waste of money.


----------



## bandithedoge (May 5, 2019)

But does it have RGB sync with other Razer products?


----------



## tech3475 (May 5, 2019)

Can it be overclocked?


----------



## Condemned87 (May 5, 2019)

Why is razor thinking that a Toaster for a gamer needs leds? I hate "gamer-Things" with leds so much. Its like leds on gpus... Its damn ugly.


----------



## guily6669 (May 5, 2019)

Damn to run so hot to toast bread that thing must have crazy CPU and maybe even the power of 4 RTX2080TI, I definitely want one  (not really).


Condemned87 said:


> Why is razor thinking that a Toaster for a gamer needs leds? I hate "gamer-Things" with leds so much. Its like leds on gpus... Its damn ugly.


Same opinion here lol my Asus Strix RX480 first thing I did was just install the led controller app just tested some settings and turned all OFF right away and its always OFF since day one, thank god it gets flashed inside the GPU and even on the BIOS outside OS environment the LEDS = OFF, best feature .

It only has a very small white led to indicate power is being feed.

And it got ridiculous that JayTwoCents from youtube fixed a PC and the problem was RGB SSD lol, with the leds ON the SSD was overheating and would lock everything up and the temps go from normal 20 something cº to above 60º right away after turning the RGB leds, according to him they put over 70 powerful leds inside such tiny space loool, the whole case had RGB everywhere and he still said there was more leds on the SSD alone than on the entire PC build including case lighting and RGB fans LOL.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Relevant at this point



if it's not hands free i will blow a load


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 5, 2019)

Condemned87 said:


> Why is razor thinking that a Toaster for a gamer needs leds? I hate "gamer-Things" with leds so much. Its like leds on gpus... Its damn ugly.


What makes it Razer if not the LEDs? They put LEDs on every single one of their products.


----------



## Zonark (May 5, 2019)

And just like that... Razer started making home appliances just like the Razer RXT Blender your using now Billy and why I own the entire Razer Kitchen line.


----------



## Enkuler (May 5, 2019)

Condemned87 said:


> Why is razor thinking that a Toaster for a gamer needs leds? I hate "gamer-Things" with leds so much. Its like leds on gpus... Its damn ugly.


But that's actually part of the joke. All these "gamer" items with a fugly angular look and RGB LEDs everywhere and a black-and-red design (black-and-green for Razer) but no actual gaming-related feature*, that's what this "gamer toaster" is making fun of, so of course it has to have these pointless LEDs. It's meta marketing bullshit to make fun of marketing bullshit (which is still marketing bullshit so as DinohScene said, that remains a waste of money, but at least this time it's funny).

*and of course there are those other items that actually have gaming features but still try to win the contest of the item with the most pointless LEDs everywhere.


----------



## guily6669 (May 5, 2019)

I actually don't like Razer products... the only thing I like from them was their special edition of star wars keyboard with the oled keys or their smallest old laptop that they made where all keyboard keys each were a oled screen, but I wouldnt get any of them since they are too expensive for me...

I don't think I will ever upgrade my cool old Saitek Cyborg Keyboard either.

I have this keyboard:



>



It also doesn't have any annoying lights, I always use it with backlight off and the only light on is on the touch panel above the "lamp disabled symbol" in green color but dim and small. And when I activate the backlight which is rarely is only the whole keyboard in retro amber color at min brightness and I never activate the gaming mode as it light up more lights above on the touch panel and the activates the side extra macro keys lights, it also disables windows key and activate the different color areas, never used it...

And the one I have is German layout since they didnt make a PT version of it, had to swap 2 keys and most of the symbols if not all dont also match since in windows I still use PT layout on a German layout keyboard, but couldnt careless .


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2019)

Forget gaming toasters! I want gaming forks, spoons, knives, refrigerators, air conditioners, heaters, electrical boxes, printers, plates, TV stands, dressers, shelving units...

What else can we attach the gaming label to!?


----------



## Satellizer (May 5, 2019)

But is it usb powered?


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 5, 2019)

now people will need a matching kettle and coffee sugar and tea jars, can't have a mismatching toaster........hmmm maybe we need a microwave, cooker and fridge freezer too


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 5, 2019)

aaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAHahHAhaaAHAHsaioa
finally
they are fulfilling my GAMER desire


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 5, 2019)

is this an out of season april fools joke?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 5, 2019)

i love all the comments about how leds are pointless. you are obviously NOT a pc gamer! only console fanboyz would maker that remark.

it's not about them being pointless it's about getting that LOOK and showing off how badass your rig is. we want leds and glass cases if you don't like it go back to playing your boring BOX with shitty analog controls.


----------



## Zonark (May 5, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> I actually don't like Razer products... the only thing I like from them was their special edition of star wars keyboard with the oled keys or their smallest old laptop that they made where all keyboard keys each were a oled screen, but I wouldnt get any of them since they are too expensive for me...
> 
> I don't think I will ever upgrade my cool old Saitek Cyborg Keyboard either.
> 
> ...



Bro... Do you not Macro?


----------



## Enkuler (May 5, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i love all the comments about how leds are pointless. you are obviously NOT a pc gamer! only console fanboyz would maker that remark.
> 
> it's not about them being pointless it's about getting that LOOK and showing off how badass your rig is. we want leds and glass cases if you don't like it go back to playing your boring BOX with shitty analog controls. we can afford this shit you can't


Wrong. Some may be, but there are also PC gamers with other priorities than you. I'm a PC gamer but I'd rather have PCs that don't cause any distraction to me when playing rather than an attention whoring PC to show-off... to whom? It's not like random people are walking in my room everyday.


----------



## Zonark (May 5, 2019)

Enkuler said:


> Wrong. Some may be, but there are also PC gamers with other priorities than you. I'm a PC gamer but I'd rather have PCs that don't cause any distraction to me when playing rather than an attention whoring PC to show-off... to whom? It's not like random people are walking in my room everyday.


I'm a attention whoring PC gamer... RGB bruv.
Honestly I just hope it burns the Razer logo into my toast.


----------



## guily6669 (May 5, 2019)

Zonark said:


> Bro... Do you not Macro?


Nop lol, I actually never used a single key of the extra 12keys of my keyboard and never install the keyboard software either to do macros 

The only thing I sometimes install is just the small software to report the sound bars volume on the touch panel, but this time I didnt even install it, its stuck at showing ~90% vol from a older windows installation .

And also gratefully they are only activated when I activate the backlight, this keyboard is so nice that backlight OFF = no shitty annoying lights anywhere, not even the sound bars...


----------



## Ryccardo (May 5, 2019)

leon315 said:


> But can I play MINECRAFT on this toaster?


I don't know, but you can toast pretty easily with whatever is currently playing Minecraft


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 5, 2019)

I am nearly 100% sure that 12 year olds will be buying this and will start calling people with regular toasters "poor", just as they do with PC's.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (May 5, 2019)

Will I be able to play "I Am Bread" on this toaster?


----------



## Treflex (May 5, 2019)

This is so wholesome. Glad they know how to have fun.


----------



## Kolyasisan (May 5, 2019)

Bet it'll run Doom and someone will make a Bad Apple demo for it.


----------



## banjo2 (May 5, 2019)

This looks like it'll come loaded with microtransactions necessary to even use it. Want toast? Gotta buy bread first. Society, man.


----------



## JavaScribe (May 5, 2019)

They're actually doing this? I guess it makes sense, since they put all that work into the 2016 joke.


alivebacon said:


> The RGB will produce some extra heat so it might actually toast faster.


LED lights don't really produce much heat. You may as well set it by a window and let the sunlight heat it up.


BraveDragonWolf said:


> Will I be able to play "I Am Bread" on this toaster?


The real questions.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 5, 2019)

Now I can electrocute myself in the bath gamer style


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2019)

Enkuler said:


> Wrong. Some may be, but there are also PC gamers with other priorities than you. I'm a PC gamer but I'd rather have PCs that don't cause any distraction to me when playing rather than an attention whoring PC to show-off... to whom? It's not like random people are walking in my room everyday.



I used to have this mentality, but if I were to use RGB LEDs for anything, it'd be to watch for temperatures on my CPU/GPU, what with the custom lighting you can set on those nowadays. Yeah, there's HWMonitor, but it (and other programs) kind of fucks up the couch-friendliness of my HTPC as, if I'm using a controller for just basic things, it seems like it and some other programs kill the Steam's usage of the controller, and then I have to wait a couple of minutes before the controller starts registering input for anything desktop-related again.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> This looks like it'll come loaded with microtransactions necessary to even use it. Want toast? Gotta buy bread first. Society, man.


Still wouldn't be the worst toaster


As for microtransactions and DRM in food


----------



## lordelan (May 5, 2019)

Time to sell my Switch. This is what I wanted all those years!


----------



## Captain_N (May 5, 2019)

You better bet your ass this plays crysis at smooth 60fps in 4k


----------



## JavaScribe (May 6, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> As for microtransactions and DRM in food


Why
why is there DRM on food
this needs to stop
KEURIG WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED


----------



## Hells Malice (May 6, 2019)

Given they only make gimmicky novelty bullshit with LEDs, literally anything they do would not be surprising. Unless they made a quality product, I guess that would be.


----------



## JavaScribe (May 6, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Unless they made a quality product


I think they make pretty good stuff. If Razer is poor quality, please show me high-quality. (Actual request, not sarcasm)
I'm not saying that as a fanboy. I don't own any Razer products. I happened to find Corsair products (mouse and keyboard) on sale. They're pretty good, though being cheaper, they are plastic. Decent plastic, at least. From what I can tell (certainly not citation-worthy), Razer is more or less on par with Corsair.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 6, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> I think they make pretty good stuff. If Razer is poor quality, please show me high-quality. (Actual request, not sarcasm)
> I'm not saying that as a fanboy. I don't own any Razer products. I happened to find Corsair products (mouse and keyboard) on sale. They're pretty good, though being cheaper, they are plastic. Decent plastic, at least. From what I can tell (certainly not citation-worthy), Razer is more or less on par with Corsair.



They're just far inferior pound for pound. You pay for the brand, but unlike Apple which at least delivers a solid product, Razer just scrapes by "adequate". Most of their devices are bogged down with dumbass "gamer" features. Their awful "MMO" mice fuck your wrists and lowers your performance in games by taking focus away from your mouse hand and making your keyboard hand less involved thanks to the thousands of buttons on the mouse. Their design philosophy has always been "Eh fuck it throw LEDs and extra buttons on it no one will notice the drop in quality."
They used to have a lot of issues with durability from garbage materials but I think they finally ironed that one out at least. Most big brands are better than razer unless they're purposely trying to be budget. Logitech is pretty universal for their top tier mice. There's a crapton of keyboard manufacturers. Cooler Master and Ducky are two quality ones off the top of my head. The last good headset I ever used was Logitech but it was discontinued ages ago, so i'm no help there. I use a desktop mic. Most of Razer's other products are just "gamer" peripherals that serve little to no practical purpose to anyone.

Also just a random fun fact but they actually tried to put online DRM on their mice and I think keyboards. It didn't last long because of outcry but it was a hilarious attempt i'm amazed they thought they could get away with. Actually they do still have semi-online DRM still but it's not as bad.

Ill will towards them is moreso just years of mediocrity and seeing casuals and idiots fall into the traps over and over again then blindly defending their bad decisions. But to this day their product quality is still nowhere near their cost


----------



## EntermateStar (May 6, 2019)

epic gamer moments


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (May 6, 2019)

"I'm going to put together my team of designers and engineers. It will take a few years" - Lol what ? Its a Toaster.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> Why
> why is there DRM on food
> this needs to stop
> KEURIG WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED



Depending upon how you want to view it... I have 1880s cookery books that plump for their special blend of herbs and spices (or baking powder and some other things) for given recipes such that unless you know...

That said as far as DRM juice bags go... the failure was spectacular in this instance so there is some hope.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2019)

I came to this thread for the puns.

I am satisfied. 


...but I got more:

* since overclocking your CPU will result in a toaster, will underclocking this thing result in a workable CPU?
* the USB version will make good toast...but it'll toast even faster with a firewire connection
* if you plug it in your computer, it won't need additional power if you play a modern AAA game: it just funnels the airflow over your bread to make toast
* tweakers are currently at work to make sure that a special keyboard shortcut will start the toaster
* the upgraded ultra deluxe version will have a way to actually slice your bread before toasting it. It'll make it...RAZER thin slices

 and/or  for each option.


----------



## linuxares (May 6, 2019)

Well if it's anything like Razors products, it will either not toast your bread or will make it to charcoal.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 6, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> so you can watch your toast toast, all the while it's being lit up by RGB glory.


But your toast can't toast as its already toast. You should have said watch your bread toast. Silly boy


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 6, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> But your toast can't toast as its already toast. You should have said watch your bread toast. Silly boy


Haven't you heard? All toasters toast toast.


----------



## linuxares (May 6, 2019)

I want one of these... but 4 slice version


----------



## AmandaRose (May 6, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Haven't you heard? All toasters toast toast.


What do you put in the toaster? Yes bread so a toaster toasts bread.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 6, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What do you put in the toaster? Yes bread so a toaster toasts bread.





linuxares said:


> I want one of these... but 4 slice version



@FAST6191 beat you to it 
That said, I saw it a while back and I kind of want one too. Why aren't all toasters like this? It wouldn't cost them much to add a thermistor to get more accurately toasted bread. My toast always ends up either undercooked or overcooked because it takes so little for it to overcook so I err on the light side.


----------



## lolboy (May 6, 2019)

Year 2050:

Guy A is making a toast and shouts to Guy B: "Yo, did you know Razor used to make video game stuff?"
Guy B is unclogging toilet shouts back: "Really? No I did not know that. But dude, could you please order a new  toilet plunger? This  *EA* plunger sucks!"

EA...they suck at everything.


----------



## Ronhero (May 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Can it be overclocked?



I think you misspelled overcooked, if that's the case im sure you can burn toast aka overcook


----------



## chrisrlink (May 6, 2019)

hell you always asked to port a low end game to a toaster (running gag) now you can whats next a smart fridge that you can watch P0rnhub on?


----------



## DeoNaught (May 6, 2019)

lolboy said:


> Year 2050:
> 
> Guy A is making a toast and shouts to Guy B: "Yo, did you know Razor used to make video game stuff?"
> Guy B is unclogging toilet shouts back: "Really? No I did not know that. But dude, could you please order a new  toilet plunger? This  *EA* plunger sucks!"
> ...


they would probably make good Vacuums tho


----------



## tech3475 (May 6, 2019)

Ronhero said:


> I think you misspelled overcooked, if that's the case im sure you can burn toast aka overcook



Not sure if joking or wooosh.


----------



## Ronhero (May 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Not sure if joking or wooosh.



It was a burnt pun


----------



## JavaScribe (May 6, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> toasters


Beat me to it, but why are there like 20 toasters visible in that scene and only fifteen plugs? Firewire extensions?


chrisrlink said:


> hell you always asked to port a low end game to a toaster (running gag) now you can whats next a smart fridge?


Posted via Twitter for Samsung Smart Fridge.


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (May 6, 2019)

Now gamers can roast both players and toast!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 6, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> Beat me to it, but why are there like 20 toasters visible in that scene and only fifteen plugs? Firewire extensions?
> 
> Posted via Twitter for Samsung Smart Fridge.


Who says they're all plugged in in the same location?
You should be questioning why they look nothing like power plugs instead.



lolboy said:


> Year 2050:
> 
> Guy A is making a toast and shouts to Guy B: "Yo, did you know Razor used to make video game stuff?"
> Guy B is unclogging toilet shouts back: "Really? No I did not know that. But dude, could you please order a new  toilet plunger? This  *EA* plunger sucks!"
> ...


Wouldn't sucking be a good thing in this case?


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2019)

includes an mp3


----------



## JavaScribe (May 7, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You should be questioning why they look nothing like power plugs instead.


I can't keep up with all of the weird country-specific plugs. There are like 20-30 of them.
This is just one more... I guess? Wonder what frequency and voltage the mushroom kingdom uses. AC or DC? Half and half or live and ground? 110V or 240V? 50Hz or 60Hz? These things matter, you can't just plug a toaster into any old outlet and expect it to toast toast!

...or any old stacked power strip? Yeah, don't do that. You're going to be toasting more than toast at that rate.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 7, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> I can't keep up with all of the weird country-specific plugs. There are like 20-30 of them.
> This is just one more... I guess? Wonder what frequency and voltage the mushroom kingdom uses. AC or DC? Half and half or live and ground? 110V or 240V? 50Hz or 60Hz? These things matter, you can't just plug a toaster into any old outlet and expect it to toast toast!
> 
> ...or any old stacked power strip? Yeah, don't do that. You're going to be toasting more than toast at that rate.


You can plug any analog toaster into any outlet and it will work. It just might burn up the nichrome wire, or burn your toast, or both. 
Running a 110v toaster at 220v will overdrive it by something like 3 or 4 times. Not sure exactly how much but it's more than double, as when the voltage goes up the amperage does too.
Hz doesn't actually matter for simple analog devices. It matters for old TVs, and for some other things that rely on it for timing.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 7, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Well if it's anything like Razors products, it will either not toast your bread or will make it to charcoal.


Soon to be heard in a gamer's family near you:

Girlfriend: Aw, DAMNIT! Nigel! Did you overclock the toaster again? The toast went charcoal again!  
Nigel: I _may _have. I just increased the speed of the device. You gotta admit it did it fast...right?
Girlfriend: *death stare*
Nigel:


----------



## linuxares (May 7, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Soon to be heard in a gamer's family near you:
> 
> Girlfriend: Aw, DAMNIT! Nigel! Did you overclock the toaster again? The toast went charcoal again!
> Nigel: I _may _have. I just increased the speed of the device. You gotta admit it did it fast...right?
> ...


lol, then corsair comes with their toaster with extra rgbs and watercooling!


----------



## Taffy (May 7, 2019)

Back when i was still doing crayon drawings I drew a gaming waffle iron.

I have a copy of the image *somewhere*, I'll see if I can find it later.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 7, 2019)

some of you may remba this and after watching this you may never toast again


----------



## Z00T (May 7, 2019)

Im waiting on the Razor Fleshlight, RGB FTW!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hz doesn't actually matter for simple analog devices. It matters for old TVs, and for some other things that rely on it for timing.



While things that took timing from or otherwise matched with mains frequencies* are commonly a problem I do have to be a pedant and say it does matter for some simple devices too. The duty cycle of a 50Hz device is greater than that of a 60Hz one so if the 60Hz one is designed to work on the ragged edge of burning up (many things are, or at least pushing into exponentially shorter life regions) then 50Hz might push it over the limit. Take your non timed 50Hz devices on tour if you want though, worst case is you have fractionally less power available, a lot of which differences in line voltage would probably have negated in its home areas anyway, but be wary of dragging 60Hz devices to 50Hz areas, even if you have stuck a transformer in the middle to sort the usual voltage differences.

*for others playing along at home the timings from and matching (usually for noise prevention or mitigation) thing is a phenomenon both rarer than many imagine and more common than some imagine, or at least in some surprising places (see the Amiga tick pulse http://www.ianstedman.co.uk/Amiga/amiga_hacks/Amiga_Power_supplies/amiga_power_supplies.html ). For the most part internal crystals/timing circuits and transistors took over fairly early on. However to keep compatibility with legacy gear the legacy frequencies were matched and thus we are in the mess we are in today. I will stop here before I start a rant about interlaced content though -- for the most part it is a concept that most reading this should never have seen in their lifetimes, or maybe if they did they should never have had to suffer it and have only had it as a quirk that was still around when they were kids, but instead... yeah.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2019)

Lol Water cooled Toasters


----------



## xNerfGun (May 7, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I kind of want one lol I bet it's gonna be expensive though, it is Razer after all.


----------



## ciaomao (May 7, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> I can't keep up with all of the weird country-specific plugs. There are like 20-30 of them.
> This is just one more... I guess? Wonder what frequency and voltage the mushroom kingdom uses. AC or DC? Half and half or live and ground? 110V or 240V? 50Hz or 60Hz? These things matter, you can't just plug a toaster into any old outlet and expect it to toast toast!
> 
> ...or any old stacked power strip? Yeah, don't do that. You're going to be toasting more than toast at that rate.



P=R x I^2=U x I does the magic

edit: quote was for the real Jdbye, sorry


----------



## frankGT (May 8, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> What a waste of money.



This looks like a marketing stunt.

Better to create buzz this way than with simple old fashion publicity.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 8, 2019)

Holy fuck, it takes Razer a *few years* to develop a toaster?

My God.

This thing better play Toastnite at 750 FPS or I'm returning it.


----------



## PalomPorom (May 8, 2019)

Does it run Rebug? 

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## JavaScribe (May 9, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I will stop here before I start a rant about interlaced content though -- for the most part it is a concept that most reading this should never have seen in their lifetimes, or maybe if they did they should never have had to suffer it and have only had it as a quirk that was still around when they were kids, but instead... yeah.


If you take drivers' ed in the US (or at least in the state I'm in, do different states have different materials for teaching?), you will end up getting interlacing mentioned in an answer when you ask, "Why does it look absolutely abyssmal? Wasn't VHS... not _this_ bad?"
Yes. When drivers' ed teachers ask for new materials, they get a VHS.





if you don't stay out of the no zones he will control alt delet you


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 9, 2019)

Zonark said:


> I'm a attention whoring PC gamer... RGB bruv.
> Honestly I just hope it burns the Razer logo into my toast.


Think that's exactly what it did when the April's fools toaster appeared


----------



## dude1 (May 9, 2019)

honestly considering how many toasters of this style cook or endup cooking uneven if this works i'd buy it, plus all my appliances are black stainless so this will match decently


----------

